# Changing tank to sand



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

OK I know that Im doing a planted tank thanks to Dippy eggs. The only thing I cant figure out is what color of sand. Ryanimpreza's (sp?) tank is pretty sick planted with the white sand. Does anyone have any pics of different colors of sand. Yea I have looked at the pics of showing your tank. But tanks change and just wanted some recent pics of somt tanks to help me figure out what I am going to do. Thanks all!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

did you have a specific color in mind because sand comes in colors like crayons. a few people have blue sand that i have seen and it looks pretty good. try to narrow down the color you are looking for so we can try to give a little feedback on that. I will say the only difference aside from color that i have noticed is that clean tahitian moon sand has a very nice sparkle to it.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i would either go with black moon sand, whte sand...or natural looking brown sand
i got sand from the home depot, the play ground sand, its like $5 for a 50lbs bag...you should rinse the sand in an old pillow case...until it comes clear..usually your tank still might get a litle cloudy but it should clear up......

i would go with the natural sand look









here is a recent pic....if your wondering were most of my sand is....it mostly got vaccumed up...thats the only down fall to sand lol


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea I have already read about how to rinse ait and things like that. I cant deside if I want white or regular sand. NT that is a nice tank.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

A few different angles. Sorta planted w/ blue sand. For some reason the blue sand makes my water look crystal clear(hard to tell in pics).


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

I have noticed the darker the substrate, the more intense the colors are on the fish. I had a dark gravel before changing over to white sand. since then my fish seem to have a washed out color most of the time.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

my small 10 gal tank is black.
I think I have pics and will try to post for you.
Its not sand its eco complete.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

here is a tahatian moon sand pic kind of a bad one but o well.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Best one I have.









doesnt look much like this now its about 4 months old


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

(Scratching head) All of those tanks look good!!!!! The ONLY reason I was thinkn of white sand is I have a silver Elong. I think that would make him stand out. Expecailly when the eyes turn red. If anyone hasnt saw ryanimpreza's tank check it out and you will know what I am talkin about. He has a Rhom (I believe) but that tank looks so sick. On one hand I want him to stand out. On the other I want him to be darker. This is worse then pickin out the color of a car!!!! Right now I have gravel that we have around our koi pond in there. He looks nice in there but idk kinda want him to stand out. Decisions decisions.....


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Not to throw a curve ball at you but have you looked at the 3M color Quartz. I read on another forum that they have a distributor in Ohio. Heres a link for the diff. colors: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...ducts/Crystals/


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks like some pretty cool stuff! I would like to get it but it would be a drive and a half for me. I have a pool filter place 5 mins from my house maybe they can get it. Thanks nataz. Im always up for suggestions.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

try regular sand since its so cheap and if you dont like it take it out and make a wiser decision by going with black sand instead worse case scenario you are out a extra 5 dollars because regular white sand is cheap most places.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

nataz said:


> Not to throw a curve ball at you but have you looked at the 3M color Quartz. I read on another forum that they have a distributor in Ohio. Heres a link for the diff. colors: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...ducts/Crystals/


Someone posted that before I think....I have seen it cool stuff!

But, What about using eco complete or something similiar and then the color of your choice on top?


----------



## keasone (May 21, 2008)

go for play sand

you can get 50 LBS for 3 bucks

u just have to clean it before adding to tank

I did it and I am getting ready to do it again


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

The only thing about play sand is it is a pain to rinse before adding to the tank. I got two bags of the "Dustless" play sand and even after I rinsed it for an hour, my tank was still dirty as hell.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Not to throw a curve ball at you but have you looked at the 3M color Quartz. I read on another forum that they have a distributor in Ohio. Heres a link for the diff. colors: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_U...ducts/Crystals/


Someone posted that before I think....I have seen it cool stuff!

But, What about using eco complete or something similiar and then the color of your choice on top?
[/quote]

^^I have tried 2 different colored sands once and it was a disaster. They mixed together and it looked like sh*t.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> A few different angles. Sorta planted w/ blue sand. For some reason the blue sand makes my water look crystal clear(hard to tell in pics).


hmmmm justin intresting fisheys you gots there?????????. nice looking tank man


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

i'd go with white or black sand.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If your going to plant the tank, secheam now makes a black sand for plants. I hate sand, will never use it again in any tank. But if I was going to try something, I would go for the cheap play sand, and then if I just didnt like the color, then switch to another color of sand.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

VRM said:


> hmmmm justin intresting fisheys you gots there?????????. nice looking tank man


They are interesting LOL!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> hmmmm justin intresting fisheys you gots there?????????. nice looking tank man


They are interesting LOL!
[/quote]


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I use Eco-Complete now. Good for plants too.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I love white sand and black sand. I have used black sand in my tanks, as well as FW sand.. Good stuff.


----------

